# Bud Shrunk



## olives1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Got 2 ? always coming up with stuff that happens to me diffrent from everyone else dont know why   Question 1 plant was about ready so i emptied rez and filled with regular water to flush and also added sprite for CARBS one day later bud shrunk from what it was DONT KNOW HOW IT DID that but it was big and then lost weight fast had to cut it didnt get to flush all the way????  question 2 other plants in hydro system almost done are in flower willting and very limp any cause and sprite is still in system should i cut or empty rez and refill with plain water no sprite


----------



## massproducer (Jul 22, 2008)

Where did you get the idear of putting sprite in your rez?  This is a big no no, as sprite is not made of any sugar and water, it is made of carbonated water, meaning you are adding carbon dioxide to your roots???  Also soda pop is of course is very acidic, this means that the ph of your system will lower a great deal... Did you check the Ph?

Next i have no idea of the ppm of soda but I would guess it is pretty high.  Check your ppm as well.

You need to flush your plants with plain ph'd water, you can use Blackstrap or carboload or sweetleaf to add carbs to your system, but remeber that not all carbon sources are equal and you really do not want to just dump anything in your rez.


----------



## Megatron (Jul 22, 2008)

Cuz u know that sprite is clear. So it will work well.. LMFAO! (sorry olive)


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 22, 2008)

Not only is it not a source of carbs the lemon juice is an acid and is probably dissolving your plant now from the inside out. Sometimes those brilliant ideas that you think up when stoned are not such good ideas when straight. Hope you can save them and take a valuable lesson from this.


----------



## olives1 (Jul 22, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Not only is it not a source of carbs the lemon juice is an acid and is probably dissolving your plant now from the inside out. Sometimes those brilliant ideas that you think up when stoned are not such good ideas when straight. Hope you can save them and take a valuable lesson from this.


   Dam ******* at the hydro shop suggested it instead of sweet everything was fine until i put that in has been running a week in hydro system you think when i refill and add new nutes will come back to normal and grow????????????


----------



## Megatron (Jul 22, 2008)

olives1 said:
			
		

> Dam ******* at the hydro shop suggested it instead of sweet everything was fine until i put that in has been running a week in hydro system you think when i refill and add new nutes will come back to normal and grow????????????



The guy at the hydro shop doesn't like you very much...
Every minute you wait, is another minute that they are dieing.. I'm shocked that they have lasted a week. Flush it out!


----------



## olives1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Megatron said:
			
		

> The guy at the hydro shop doesn't like you very much...
> Every minute you wait, is another minute that they are dieing.. I'm shocked that they have lasted a week. Flush it out!


  I wont be spending no money there anymore told me about fr pepper when i grew in soil and that worked nice but the sprite thing sucks do you think if i flush should i add new nutes or just keep water in there need some to grow some more???????


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 22, 2008)

olives1 said:
			
		

> I wont be spending no money there anymore told me about fr pepper when i grew in soil and that worked nice but the sprite thing sucks do you think if i flush should i add new nutes or just keep water in there need some to grow some more???????


 
Flush them with PH balanced water, RO or distilled. Then you can get some Revive from advanced nutrients and get them back on a normal nute regimine. Hopefully it will not be a total loss for you.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 22, 2008)

wow... why would you just take someones advice without geting on the World Wide Web and looking it up for yourself??  some idiot told some other idiot to do something and this is what happend... U have a computer? you have the web?  try looking things up for yourself before doing something some ******* tells you.. a world of information at your fingertips and you put sprite in your hydro system... wow...


----------



## olives1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> wow... why would you just take someones advice without geting on the World Wide Web and looking it up for yourself??  some idiot told some other idiot to do something and this is what happend... U have a computer? you have the web?  try looking things up for yourself before doing something some ******* tells you.. a world of information at your fingertips and you put sprite in your hydro system... wow...


  Dumb move i cant get advanced nutes in my area i have thrive alive b-1 red can i use that????


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 22, 2008)

umm.... when you flush.... dont use anything.. just put water in there.... and when growing  use regular nutes... any kind you want... you have a hydro store but you cant get nutes??? *** kinda hydro store is that?   you got a mail box?   order some off ebay...


----------



## olives1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> umm.... when you flush.... dont use anything.. just put water in there.... and when growing  use regular nutes... any kind you want... you have a hydro store but you cant get nutes??? *** kinda hydro store is that?   you got a mail box?   order some off ebay...


  How long to leave plain water in system??? for flushing??  no i said i can not get advanced nutirents brand at my local store they dont carry it only hesi, foxfarm and GH they carry only tonix i have is thrive alive b-1 red dont know if that acts a reviver as well???


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 22, 2008)

Let your pump run with just plan water for a few, dump the res. and repeat till you think you have all the soda you put in there out. Order some off the web, I say give your local store the finger and go else where from now on. You can get advanced from htg supply. They are cheap, safe, and if you let them no you are in a jam and it is time sensitive they will accommodate.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh and kick that guy in the nuts when you get a chance!


----------



## olives1 (Jul 22, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Oh and kick that guy in the nuts when you get a chance!


  LOL Yeah he pissed me off i dont order nothing online anything i can use to substitute that and how long would i keep a reviver in there for only things i have on hand are flora kleen and thrive alive b-1 and tons of nutes when should i put new nutes in????


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 22, 2008)

man,you dont have to be paranoid about ordering a bottle of nutes/additives.if i were you,i'd be doing anything i need to save them plants.
i'd go back up there and tell that dumbace thanks for killin your plants...then kick him in his nuts and then give him a crisp backhand. always google anything like that,b-4 using it.i've noticed alot of people lately tryin to cut corners with home remedys,i dont suggest using any of them.they make a nute/additive for everything.just use the stuff that was manufactured for the job.trust me..your plant will thank you if you do.-peace


----------



## Megatron (Jul 22, 2008)

edit


----------



## Megatron (Jul 22, 2008)

Ummm... How dead are they? you don't seem too worried.. is home depot your hydro store?  That would explain why they have soil but not nuitrents.... It would also explain the competence level of the counter person..
Ebay would take a week.. Atleast..
PIX PIX PIX


----------



## olives1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Megatron said:
			
		

> Ummm... How dead are they? you don't seem too worried.. is home depot your hydro store?  That would explain why they have soil but not nuitrents.... It would also explain the competence level of the counter person..
> Ebay would take a week.. Atleast..
> PIX PIX PIX


  No i have a hydro store never go to home depot to buy anything we have 3 stoes for hydro in area there not dead they are wilted and others are not showing any new growth the lemon skunk i have in there came to a halt growing


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 22, 2008)

then they are dying. Either listen to the advice of the members here or cut your losses and call it a complete waste.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 22, 2008)

olives1 said:
			
		

> No i have a hydro store never go to home depot to buy anything we have 3 stoes for hydro in area there not dead they are wilted and others are not showing any new growth the lemon skunk i have in there came to a halt growing


 
You have three hydro stores and none carries advanced. I find that hard to believe. If it is the truth then you have the most assbackwards hydro stores in the world.


----------



## Megatron (Jul 23, 2008)

Olive, Setup some pics! please. The home depot was a crude joke (laughing sarcasm sorry.. lol) 
Have you flushed it out with ph'd water yet?! Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## olives1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I ran 2 flushes a hour a piece dumped it and put new nutes in i am currently using 450ppm and they look better also added to the nutes 50ml of thrive alive b-1 red


----------



## Megatron (Jul 24, 2008)

COOL! Hopefully didn't stress them too much


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 24, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Oh and kick that guy in the nuts when you get a chance!



good call! Infact, I'd say kick that dude in the nuts a few times just to make sure you got the job done. WOW! Sprite?!?!?!?!? Why not go out and get some AN Carbo Load instead? I know the Advanced products are kind of pricey but they're worth every penny if you ask me. Seriously though, SOMEWHERE is going to carry Advanced Nutes. They were advertising on Weeds on Showtime last year, just about every hydro store I've ever seen carries Advanced. I use nothing but AN!


----------



## olives1 (Jul 24, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> good call! Infact, I'd say kick that dude in the nuts a few times just to make sure you got the job done. WOW! Sprite?!?!?!?!? Why not go out and get some AN Carbo Load instead? I know the Advanced products are kind of pricey but they're worth every penny if you ask me. Seriously though, SOMEWHERE is going to carry Advanced Nutes. They were advertising on Weeds on Showtime last year, just about every hydro store I've ever seen carries Advanced. I use nothing but AN!


   Ok i found a shop a little ways from me that carrys AN gonna get it what program and products should i get for an aeroflo i trust your opinons better than the counter help also any pict with using AN to see Hesi i use its not that great i think


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 24, 2008)

I am using the sensi two part (grow for veg, bloom for flower) in my aerojet with Cal MG (also by advanced) suppliments. I used voodoo juice the first two weeks for a good healthy root zone. Click on my sig for my grow journal and you can see how nice my plants are at 3 weeks from seed. I have some new pics at almost 4 weeks but haven't resized them yet. Now they are 15- 18 inches and the bottom branches are as tall as the tops.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh and remember just ask here before doing something like that again. I would hate to see another member piss 12 weeks of work away because some dickturd making 8 bucks an hour at the hydrostore's life sucks and decided to get a laugh on your expense.


----------

